
Ask HN: How do you identify trends? Where do you look? - siruncledrew
I&#x27;m no soothsayer, but I&#x27;ve been curious about staying up to date with trends among certain communities, such as: streetwear fashion, startups, college students, and technology (a random assortment of interests, I know).<p>I mostly use Reddit, Instagram, and HN to qualitatively look out for trends, but I am struggling with how to apply a more quantitative methodology to validate my own assumptions. I&#x27;ve used Google Trends, but am not sure what the best keywords are, and also don&#x27;t know of better data sources than Google Trends to look. I&#x27;ve never been an analyst or marketer, so I&#x27;m inexperienced in this regard. I greatly appreciate any advice or suggestions.
======
wa1987
What is your goal exactly?

